# [solved] 192.168.1.2.



## gododgers7 (Mar 30, 2008)

I recently reseted my Westell 6100 modem and when I tried to go to 192.168.1.2. for my wireless internet it just wouldnt load:upset:I tried hundreds of times and did everything they said on other forums and it just wouldnt work.PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

Could it be because the default base address of the router is 192.168.1.1?


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## gododgers7 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

HERE IT IS


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : RodriguezFam-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-21-06-15-1A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38c0:749a:5c31:2b76%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 30, 2008 2:06:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 31, 2008 2:06:28 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333025
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.myhome.westell.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.47%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

Note that your Default Gateway address is indeed 192.168.1.1, try that address to access the router's setup, I think you'll have much more luck. :smile:


----------



## gododgers7 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

but how would you access 192.168.1.2 cause thats for my wireless internet setup


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

Where are you getting the address of 192.168.1.2 from? The wireless setup in the router is accessed through the same base address as all the other configuration parameters for the router.

Perhaps if you told us exactly what you're trying to do, and explain where that address is coming from, we could be of more help. AFAIK, the IP address of 192.168.1.2 has no bearing on anything you might be trying to do here.


----------



## gododgers7 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

the reason I would like to access 192.168.1.2 is because there I could update my Belkin wireless router so it could work


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

Nice of you to mention the Belkin router, what makes you think it's at that IP address?

Since both the 6100 and the Belkin router are in the same subnet, you'll have to change the base address of one of them to use them together. I'd configure the Belkin to be 192.168.2.1 for it's base address.


----------



## gododgers7 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

Since I dont know much about networking can you tell me how to do that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

What's the exact model of the Belkin router?


----------



## gododgers7 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

it's a Belkin F5D7230-4


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

That router's user manual claims it's at 192.168.2.1 as a default. Have you reset the router to factory defaults to start?

Try accessing the Belkin at 192.168.2.1 after a factory reset, you should find it.

Here's the support page for the router in question: http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D7230-4&aid=5999&scid=0


----------



## gododgers7 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

I am very sorry for wasting your time but all I needed to do was reset my router!!!!!
by the way I didnt know there was a reset button on my router because it was very small


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 192.168.1.2.*

No problem, that's why we're here. :smile:


----------

